# TV Karte zum laufen bringen

## floe-de

Hallo,

ich hab mir aufmerksam den anderen Artikel den es schon gibt durchgelesen und bin leider bei mir immer noch auf Probleme gestoßen.

Also die Karte wird im KDE Kontrollzentrum erkannt, folgende Module sind geladen: (ich habe eine Hauppgae WinTV Radio mit BT848 Chip)

videodev

bttv radio=1 card=2 pll=0

tuner type=5

msp3400

und lsmod gibt die geforderten aufrufe auch aus:

tuner                   8416   1  (autoclean)

tvaudio                11164   0  (autoclean) (unused)

msp3400                14604   1  (autoclean)

bttv                   63840   0

i2c-algo-bit            6568   1  [bttv]

videodev                5632   3  [bttv]

i2c-core               12292   0  [tuner tvaudio msp3400 bttv i2c-algo-bit 

aber die Tv-Karte will nicht funktionieren, soll heißen ich sehe und höre kein kein Bild bzw. Ton bei XawTV.

Folgende Fehlermeldung bekomme ich beim start von XawTV:

This is xawtv-3.73, running on Linux/i686 (2.4.19-gentoo-r9)

WARNING: Your X-Server has no DGA support.

WARNING: couldn't find framebuffer base address, try manual

         configuration ("v4l-conf -a <addr>")

Warning: Cannot convert string "-*-ledfixed-medium-r-semicondensed--39-*" to type FontStruct

ioctl: VIDIOCCAPTURE(on): Invalid argument

ioctl: VIDIOCCAPTURE(off): Invalid argument

Weis damit aber nichts anzufangen, bitte um Hilfe.

----------

## ajordan

Was fuer ne GraKa verwendendestn du?

Ich hab ne Geforce 2 und ebenfalls ne BT848 und bei mir loofts.

Allerdings bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung mit dem DGA auch nicht.

Da die Hauppauge direkt in den Kartenspeicher schreibt, denke ich, das dort der Hund begraben liegt.

Alex

----------

## floe-de

Ich hab auch ne GeForce 2 MX Grafikkarte, weist du wie ich den DGA Modus anschalte, muß ich das auch im Kernel tun ?

Wenn ja unter welcher Rubrik ?

----------

## ajordan

DGA is ne Erweiterung von XFree86, die vom Treiber und von XFree86 zur Verfuegung gestellt werden muessen. Wenn Du das XFree86 mittels portage und den Standardeinstellungen installiert hast, sollte DGA da auch drin sein. Ich weiss nicht, wies mit dem Dummytreiber aussieht. Hast Du den Treiber von NVidia installiert und mit opengl-update aktiviert?

In /var/log/XFree86.* musste mal gucken ob du da einen Eintrag:

Loading extension XFree86-DGA 

findest.

Ich habe fuer DGA keine kernelmodule compiliert und auch keinen extra Eintrag inner XF86Config machen muessen.

Alex

----------

## thor

hallo

nur um es eventuell auszuschliessen, hast du in deiner XF86Config unter

Section "Module"

[..]

Load  "v4l"

[..]

auch drinstehen?

gruss, th.

----------

